# Tory Burch Medium Fleming Bag



## lesliekortes

What do you girls think of this bag??  I'm contemplating ordering it... I always drool over a Chanel flap bag, don't really want to spend that much right now (building a new house, just bought a new 10yr anniversary diamond ring), so this is probably more my speed.  CUTE???


----------



## collector007

I have also been contemplating getting this bag! I think its fabulous!


----------



## lettuceshop

Love it, I almost got it when it came out in that beautiful soft pink but it sold out so quickly.


----------



## sarahjsee

I love this bag! I purchased mine in the new dusk blue color! They added a bunch of new beautiful colors but they are already selling out so fast. I get so many compliments! I don't  have a pic to upload but there is one on my instagram cocovaluxe.


----------



## redsoles2695

I have the tory blue color, it is a great bag. But if you really want a Chanel this will just add to the fire. It's a great bag, and very versatile.


----------



## pink1

Love it!  Is on my list to get


----------



## Shoppinmel

I think it's a pretty bag but honestly my first impression is that it's trying to be a Chanel.  I'm sure the price point is much better though!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Fabulous bag - perfect price point and everyone won't have the same bag!


----------



## lettuceshop

Forgot to put this up but a few weeks ago I won this Tory Fleming bag in a sweepstake.....love it


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

lettuceshop said:


> Forgot to put this up but a few weeks ago I won this Tory Fleming bag in a sweepstake.....love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783581




Lucky you!


----------



## lee_dya

Fleming bag is now on sale at tory burch store and online for $325.50.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

lee_dya said:


> Fleming bag is now on sale at tory burch store and online for $325.50.


I went to the website and it still shows for $450   Where are you located?  I appreciate the heads up and hope it's true!


----------



## melland

Syrenitytoo said:


> I went to the website and it still shows for $450   Where are you located?  I appreciate the heads up and hope it's true!


The only Medium Flemings on toryburch.com are the yellow and green, marked down to $325 from $465. They were the only two colors available when the sale began.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

If you have this bag, how much can you fit in it? Is it an ok size for everyday  use?


----------



## lettuceshop

I can load it up tomorrow and let you know, what do you usually carry on a normal day?


----------



## PurpleRabbit

lesliekortes said:


> What do you girls think of this bag??  I'm contemplating ordering it... I always drool over a Chanel flap bag, don't really want to spend that much right now (building a new house, just bought a new 10yr anniversary diamond ring), so this is probably more my speed.  CUTE???



Very nice bag. I think you should get it.  It my suppress your appetite for chanel for a short time : ) 



lettuceshop said:


> Forgot to put this up but a few weeks ago I won this Tory Fleming bag in a sweepstake.....love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783581



Lucky you!!!  Congrats!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lettuceshop said:


> I can load it up tomorrow and let you know, what do you usually carry on a normal day?


 
A big LV zippy wallet, Iphone 5, keys, sunglasses, a lipstick or two.


----------



## lettuceshop

I put in a full size TB wallet and its a squeeze getting it in, it would get annoying pulling it in and out on a shopping day. I have a Robinson mini wallet that I love, it's much more user friendly. That's the gold one in the 3rd photo.
	

		
			
		

		
	






It certainly wasn't stuffed, there was more room, although I couldn't get a case for the sunglasses in too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Thank you for showing what you can fit in the bag. I am thinking about the denim version for spring and summer, with wedge espadrilles, I think it's a cute/classy bag while I still dream of classic Chanel flap.


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all, I ordered online tory burch fleming bag in pinneaple colour, I just got it today, the bag is in pretty good condition, but not perfect. Inside the bags, I can see many small blue dots in the leather (my camera can't show them), but from outside its pretty decent. Should I keep it or return it? It was sold out everywhere, so if I return it I don't think I can get it again... Btw here is my reveal, I really love the colour


----------



## lettuceshop

If you got it for a great price and you love it, then keep it, especially if you might not find it again. I'm sure others will tell you, we have all had that one bag that escaped us, and believe me you'll look for it forever.


----------



## pink1

Love that color!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lee_dya said:


> Hi all, I ordered online tory burch fleming bag in pinneaple colour, I just got it today, the bag is in pretty good condition, but not perfect. Inside the bags, I can see many small blue dots in the leather (my camera can't show them), but from outside its pretty decent. Should I keep it or return it? It was sold out everywhere, so if I return it I don't think I can get it again... Btw here is my reveal, I really love the colour


 
Keeper if you love the exterior.


----------



## pink1

I carried my Fleming to dinner the other night.  I was really surprised at how much it holds!  I had a full size wallet, small cosmetic bag and phone.


----------



## Purseobsessed12

I just got this bag In the light pink color. It was actually the last one available. I get sooo many compliments on it. And yes a lot of people think it's a chanel at first sight. I'm so in love with the look of it. Its soo classy! However I'm still trying to get used to it. It's quite small  compared to the bags I normally carry on a daily basis so I find myself having a hard time getting used to this purse. I've only worn it twice so I'm still trying! Lol


----------



## lee_dya

Congratzz!!! Its so beautiful and looks so good on you too!! Enjoy your new baby!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Beautiful!! I am deciding on the color, I thought I wanted the denim one, but now second guessing that if I should get the light pink!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Beautiful!! I am deciding on the color, I thought I wanted the denim one, but now second guessing that if I should get the light pink!




The denim is beautiful! But I think the pink looks clean and classy! And it's more timeless


----------



## melland

I was so excited to see these offered in additional colors but I didn't realize they were saffiano leather. The one I got last year is actual smooth leather and I wanted another one but I'm not so keen on the saffiano. I wonder if they will make any more with all these color options in regular leather again? They seem to be such a hit!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

melland said:


> I was so excited to see these offered in additional colors but I didn't realize they were saffiano leather. The one I got last year is actual smooth leather and I wanted another one but I'm not so keen on the saffiano. I wonder if they will make any more with all these color options in regular leather again? They seem to be such a hit!


 
I hope so, I don't like saffiano much either, I like buttery leathers!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Purseobsessed12 said:


> I just got this bag In the light pink color. It was actually the last one available. I get sooo many compliments on it. And yes a lot of people think it's a chanel at first sight. I'm so in love with the look of it. Its soo classy! However I'm still trying to get used to it. It's quite small  compared to the bags I normally carry on a daily basis so I find myself having a hard time getting used to this purse. I've only worn it twice so I'm still trying! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953770
> View attachment 2953772


 
I know - I have wanted this bag for some time but just cannot get small enough to fit in it to really get my use out of it.  I am thinking that I may have to go with the Marion Quilted Flap Shoulder Bag which is 10.5 x 8.  It is truly large enough to fit everything.  I do prefer the look of the smaller one but if I can't use it, then it will be a waste.  Just wishing it came in the porcelain but it does come in oak which is nice.  There is also a smaller size which is still bigger than the Fleming - another option anyway for those who absolutely need the room.


----------



## Purseobsessed12

Syrenitytoo said:


> I know - I have wanted this bag for some time but just cannot get small enough to fit in it to really get my use out of it.  I am thinking that I may have to go with the Marion Quilted Flap Shoulder Bag which is 10.5 x 8.  It is truly large enough to fit everything.  I do prefer the look of the smaller one but if I can't use it, then it will be a waste.  Just wishing it came in the porcelain but it does come in oak which is nice.  There is also a smaller size which is still bigger than the Fleming - another option anyway for those who absolutely need the room.




I saw that bag in the store, the SA recommended it to me as well. However I didn't like it as much as the Fleming. It looked like a 90s bag lol it was beautiful but not for me


----------



## JustLuvLeather

Purseobsessed12 said:


> I just got this bag In the light pink color. It was actually the last one available. I get sooo many compliments on it. And yes a lot of people think it's a chanel at first sight. I'm so in love with the look of it. Its soo classy! However I'm still trying to get used to it. It's quite small  compared to the bags I normally carry on a daily basis so I find myself having a hard time getting used to this purse. I've only worn it twice so I'm still trying! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953770
> View attachment 2953772




Wow that bag's so gorgeous!  Really classy, does look extremely luxurious like a Chanel 
Your outfit's really stylish, btw!


----------



## Purseobsessed12

JustLuvLeather said:


> Wow that bag's so gorgeous!  Really classy, does look extremely luxurious like a Chanel
> 
> Your outfit's really stylish, btw!




Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## mpepe32

I found a denim fleming backpack and can adjust the chains so I can wear it as a crossbody or shoulder bag.  I also got a larger Fleming tote in the denim for my mom.  We both dress on the casual side most days so the denim works well but I love the leather on the ones you ladies have posted.  Justluvleather,your outfit and bag are just beautiful!


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Purseobsessed12 said:


> I saw that bag in the store, the SA recommended it to me as well. However I didn't like it as much as the Fleming. It looked like a 90s bag lol it was beautiful but not for me


 
I know, I hear you on that; why couldn't they have just made a little larger Fleming?  I do think the same so  I'm going to try the Fleming again but I already know the answer.


----------



## heart_bags

Hi everyone,

I just got the red Fleming (in the pebbled leather) and while I love the colour and the look of it, I'm not sure whether to keep it or possibly exchange it for a black one?
I think it might be a little bulky, especially when worn crossbody. As an alternative, I was saw the Mercer adjustable shoulder bag, which looks more compact. I'm not sure about the quality, though. Do any of you have this bag or have you seen it IRL?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mercer-leather-shoulder-bag/3880768


----------



## Purseobsessed12

heart_bags said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the red Fleming (in the pebbled leather) and while I love the colour and the look of it, I'm not sure whether to keep it or possibly exchange it for a black one?
> 
> I think it might be a little bulky, especially when worn crossbody. As an alternative, I was saw the Mercer adjustable shoulder bag, which looks more compact. I'm not sure about the quality, though. Do any of you have this bag or have you seen it IRL?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mercer-leather-shoulder-bag/3880768




The red is super cute!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

heart_bags said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got the red Fleming (in the pebbled leather) and while I love the colour and the look of it, I'm not sure whether to keep it or possibly exchange it for a black one?
> I think it might be a little bulky, especially when worn crossbody. As an alternative, I was saw the Mercer adjustable shoulder bag, which looks more compact. I'm not sure about the quality, though. Do any of you have this bag or have you seen it IRL?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mercer-leather-shoulder-bag/3880768


 

I am struggling with a decision on color as well, I know I will use a black purse a lot more, but I think this particular style looks great in color.


----------



## pink1

Love the red!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Ordered a denim one from NM spring event, can't wait for it to arrive!!!


----------



## Guuci4Me

Which one should I keep? New ivory or toasted wheat?


----------



## Guuci4Me

heart_bags said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just got the red Fleming (in the pebbled leather) and while I love the colour and the look of it, I'm not sure whether to keep it or possibly exchange it for a black one?
> I think it might be a little bulky, especially when worn crossbody. As an alternative, I was saw the Mercer adjustable shoulder bag, which looks more compact. I'm not sure about the quality, though. Do any of you have this bag or have you seen it IRL?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-mercer-leather-shoulder-bag/3880768


Love this color! If you already have a black keep this red.


----------



## Harper2719

Guuci4Me said:


> Which one should I keep? New ivory or toasted wheat?




Toasted wheat!  It's such a good neutral .


----------



## Syrenitytoo

Guuci4Me said:


> Which one should I keep? New ivory or toasted wheat?


 


I like the toasted wheat - a nice warm neutral that will travel further use wise I think.


----------



## Purseobsessed12

The blue one


----------



## collector007

Bloomingdales.com has the rose sachet patent medium flemming for $279!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ I missed it, looked at this morning, went to lunch came back to buy and it's sold out!! Great price though!!


----------



## fashionlovah

I was on the fence about the ivory or toasted wheat but the toasted wheat won.  It is so gorgeous in person.  A great neutral! A great size to wear in the summer too.  I was worried that it said patent leather but it is nothing like it IRL, I couldn't even tell.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

The orange fleming on sale at Bloomingdales


----------



## collector007

Rose Sachet Flemming on sale now at bloomingdales.com for $325.50. If you want it, get it quick!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Just an update, I got the denim and have been using it almost everyday! Getting complements on it all the time, my LV zippy wallet fits in but I think I need a smaller wallet for easier access. Overall very happy with my purchase.


----------



## collector007

Does Tory Burch change the type of leather they use for the fleming? I prefer the pebbled or smooth leather over the saffiano leather.


----------



## melland

collector007 said:


> Does Tory Burch change the type of leather they use for the fleming? I prefer the pebbled or smooth leather over the saffiano leather.



Yes - they were smooth leather last season. I was excited when I saw all the available colors this season but disappointed TB switched to saffiano. I feel like more and more designers are switching to saffiano for cheaper production costs as well as being able to offer less expensive products to the customers... overall I feel like it really cheapens the look and feel of the bags.


----------



## charleston-mom

melland said:


> Yes - they were smooth leather last season. I was excited when I saw all the available colors this season but disappointed TB switched to saffiano. I feel like more and more designers are switching to saffiano for cheaper production costs as well as being able to offer less expensive products to the customers... overall I feel like it really cheapens the look and feel of the bags.




I agree. I honestly despise saffiano leather. Feels and looks like pleather to me.


----------



## deeyn

fashionlovah said:


> I was on the fence about the ivory or toasted wheat but the toasted wheat won.  It is so gorgeous in person.  A great neutral! A great size to wear in the summer too.  I was worried that it said patent leather but it is nothing like it IRL, I couldn't even tell.



Hi! Is it possible for you to snap a few pics of this bag? I'd like to compare it to my friend's bag - same type. The stitches on her bag is of a different colour than the patent leather itself, i am wondering if its actually like that. Thx!


----------



## charleston-mom

My daughter has the pale pink one. Honestly, it's really nice!


----------



## mar_png

i just get my tory fleming bag. i purchase it online.... and i feel like the leather at the flap side is realy fragile  and a little bit wringkle *not sure how to said it. is your bag feel the same?


----------



## naheed

Purseobsessed12 said:


> I just got this bag In the light pink color. It was actually the last one available. I get sooo many compliments on it. And yes a lot of people think it's a chanel at first sight. I'm so in love with the look of it. Its soo classy! However I'm still trying to get used to it. It's quite small  compared to the bags I normally carry on a daily basis so I find myself having a hard time getting used to this purse. I've only worn it twice so I'm still trying! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2953770
> View attachment 2953772


Hi. I know this is an older post, but looks like you were trying on the Mercer bag as well as the Fleming.  I am debating between the 2. What made you go with the Fleming over the Mercer?

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ManilaMama

I have this bag! (black with gold chain) I got it a year ago and used it fairly often enough. It's roomy, easy to open and close and I love the pockets on both of the sides outside.

My main complaint is that after a while, the flap top bows and creases badly, no matter how hard you try to shape it or keep it nice and arched. So that sucks.. it ruins the nice clean lines. I wish the leather for that top part was stiffer so it maintains it's structure. But then again the soft leather is one of it's nicest qualities.. so yeah.. I don't know. Basically the leather is super soft and supple and buttery BUT thin.. so you lose structure after some use.


----------



## Purseobsessed12

naheed said:


> Hi. I know this is an older post, but looks like you were trying on the Mercer bag as well as the Fleming.  I am debating between the 2. What made you go with the Fleming over the Mercer?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



Hi there! I picked the Fleming over the mercer because it was a bit bigger and fit more things. It also was more night time and dressier which is what I was looking for and also they didn't have the mercer in pink sachet which is my favorite color! Truly a stunner. Gets more compliments than my premier designer bags.


----------



## naheed

Purseobsessed12 said:


> Hi there! I picked the Fleming over the mercer because it was a bit bigger and fit more things. It also was more night time and dressier which is what I was looking for and also they didn't have the mercer in pink sachet which is my favorite color! Truly a stunner. Gets more compliments than my premier designer bags.


Thanks for your insights!  My local store didn't have the medium Fleming in-stock (I'm in Canada so Holt Renfrew) but they did have the Mercer.  It is much lovelier in-person than on the internet.

I think I will get both (but wait for the Fall colours for the Mercer as I don't need another black bag


----------



## godivalacroix

Hey guys does anyone of you have the patent leather fleming? Is it that stiff that its hard to take in and out your stuff ??


----------



## pinkmacaroon

Hi, the medium is the 27cm or the 23cm?


----------



## angelphilipus

pinkmacaroon said:


> Hi, the medium is the 27cm or the 23cm?


It's the 23 cm one


----------



## pinkmacaroon

angelphilipus said:


> It's the 23 cm one



Thank you [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Manyana

can the straps adjustable? I feeling it will be too long for me if i used it as crossbody?


----------



## angelphilipus

Manyana said:


> can the straps adjustable? I feeling it will be too long for me if i used it as crossbody?


Fleming bag has chain strap, so it's not adjustable. I think it won't be too long to wear as a crossbody if you're above 5'3".


----------



## Elena S

Fleming medium in silver maple!


----------



## JetGirl216

I have a small Fleming in Seltzer: https://modesens.com/product/tory-burch-fleming-small-convertible-shoulder-bag-6952425/ 

I’ve enjoyed carrying this bag! I did experience some color transfer from jeans. But, considering the price I paid for it, it wasn’t a bit deal [emoji846].


----------



## hyungakim

its fabs!


----------



## bellesister

I just bought the fleming in black... i’ve been eye-ing this for months and i finally got it today.. yay


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bellesister said:


> I just bought the fleming in black... i’ve been eye-ing this for months and i finally got it today.. yay


Congrats!!! I have my denim one from 4 years ago, and it’s my summer bag, I love it, it’s not bulky, very classic looking! You will enjoy using it!


----------

